# اليائس سيطر على بسبب الاستيبر موتور



## ageb (28 يوليو 2010)

ياجماعة المهندسين 

تكفون دلوني على حد يبيع الاستيبر موتور والدارافيراتها في الرياض 


بلييزززززززززززز


ترى تعبت مره ​


----------



## ageb (28 يوليو 2010)

ولا شحص


----------



## ksmksam (29 يوليو 2010)

اشتريهم من الخارج من النت من الصين اكيد راح تلاقي احد من الشباب اشتراهم من شخص موثوق ويقدر يساعدك
وانا شخصيا اشتريت من النت ومافي مشكلة عادي الموضوع بسيط جدا


----------



## ageb (29 يوليو 2010)

*يعطيك الف عافيه بس شنو الموقع لوتعطيني الرابط راح تسوي خير فيني *


----------



## ahmedcnc (29 يوليو 2010)

اخى انت ممكن تشتريهما على النت بس لازم يكون عندك حساب صندوق بريدى وفيزا


----------



## سعد المغربي (30 يوليو 2010)

اخوي انا جارك من الكويت

بصراحه انا شريت القطع مع موقع probotix
الموقع فيه 
3 axis kit 
كامله ولكن مشكله الموقع ان الشحن جدا غالي

وتقدر تشتريها من الاي بي لكن هم اعطيك نصيحه خلك متابع الموقع على طول واذا حسيت ان الوضع طول ولا وصلت لك القطع من الاي بي راسل الاداره مالت الموقع لكن في فتره اقل من الشهرين لان الشهرين هي الفتره القصوى للقطع كي توصل


و اذا كنت حاب تسمع نصيحتي لا تشتريها من غير القطع اللي تتوصل مع الموتور والبرغي اللي راح يتحكم لك فالمكينه (coupling)

لان راح تحصل المشكله هذي من اكبر المشاكل
www.probotix.com

والله يوفقك

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## ageb (30 يوليو 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه ويخليك ربي ياسعد بس حبيت اسال المواطيبر الي عليها العرض تنفع قص خشب راوتر


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (30 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يعينك اخى انا من مصر انصحك بالشراء من الخارج بس طبعا المواتير فى الموقع ده ضعيفة


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (30 يوليو 2010)

بس ممكن تحفر على الخشب بس عزمها حيكون ضعيف ولو الماكينه كبيرة يفضل محركات اكبر


----------



## ageb (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور اخوي محمد يعني مكنه 1 م في 1ونص م تكفي للحفر على الخشب وهل هناك جدول يوضح العزوم بما يناسبه من المكن وشكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (30 يوليو 2010)

ageb قال:


> مشكووور اخوي محمد يعني مكنه 1 م في 1ونص م تكفي للحفر على الخشب وهل هناك جدول يوضح العزوم بما يناسبه من المكن وشكرا


أخي، لماذا لا تجري الحسابات لاختيار المحركات؟ إنها حسابات بسيطة


----------



## سعد المغربي (31 يوليو 2010)

اخوي انا بصراحه المكينه اللي عندي للحين ما اكتملت لكن المحور الاساسي اللي اهو x عندي بطول 1.20 متر وراكب عليه الy لكن للحين ما ركبت z ولا الراوتر ولا جربت هل راح يقص خشب ولا لا لكن الى الان الامور ماشيه معاي مضبوط والحمد لله تحرك المحور الطويل وبكل سلاسه بالمحركات هذي علما ان المكينه اللي عندي مصنوعه من الخشب mdf واللي سمكه 18 ملي والاطوال 1.20x70

وان شاء الله كل شي على المكينه راح ارفق لكم اياه بعد اكتمالها والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير واي شي انا حاضر

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## ageb (31 يوليو 2010)

الشكر لك يا اخي زملكاوي بس ماهي الحسابات 


نعم اخي سعد ربي يوفقك ونحن بنتظار تجربتك


----------



## zamalkawi (31 يوليو 2010)

ageb قال:


> بس ماهي الحسابات


أقصد الحسابات البسيطة الخاصة بالكتلة ونقل الحركة والسرعة والعجلة والقوة والاحتكاك وقوة القطع
وكلها حسابات بسيطة وبدائية


----------



## ageb (3 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## ههشام (3 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن لو نزلت السعودية فيه اماكن متخصصة لبيع العدد ممكن تجيب لك طلبك


----------



## ageb (9 أغسطس 2010)

وين بظبط في السعوديه


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (9 أغسطس 2010)

الحسابات مش بسيطة يا اخى لان فين عزم القطع اللى بيزيد مع زيادة العمق وقوه المادة المحفورةلازم يكون عندك فائض عزم قطع كبيرده حيكون افضلبالنسبة لك


----------



## zamalkawi (9 أغسطس 2010)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> فين عزم القطع


موجود في الجداول
درسناها في أولى ميكانيكا!!
حسابات القوة والعزم حسابات ليست معقدة
ربما تحتاج بعض الجداول والمصادر ولكنها ليست صعبة


----------

